# My baby Cat has been killed!!



## tinyterrors07 (Sep 18, 2009)

My neighbours dog mauled my cat to death, this happened last month. She was a beautiful tortoise shell only 10 yrs old. Named Cat by my oldest daughter when she was just 15mths old, she also saw her being mauled and screamed. Cat was asleep in the front garden and the dog attacked, Cat didn't stand a chance. I am devestated and she is buried in the front garden her favourite spot. Our other cat Scooby is really missing her aswell.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your cat. What an awful thing to have happened.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

What a terrible thing for anyone to have to witness, let alone a child, I am sorry there is just nothing that I can say to portray how sorry I am for you, your daughter, and your poor cat.

regards
DT


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My lovely old chap Billy was killed by 2 dogs as he was sunning himself on a neighbours drive not long ago. It was horrific. He didn't stand a chance apparently.

I didn't witness it but some of the neighbourhood children did, one little lad even tried to intervene bless him.

I am hoping that the police are able to prosecute in my instance as the dogs were dangerously out of control  

So sorry


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

I know how you feel, We brought a kitten for our daughter and it got out, She was a tortie aswell, Next day we found her dead, She had been ran over.
Not a nice thing at all, So sorry. x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tinyterrors07 said:


> My neighbours dog mauled my cat to death, this happened last month. She was a beautiful tortoise shell only 10 yrs old. Named Cat by my oldest daughter when she was just 15mths old, she also saw her being mauled and screamed. Cat was asleep in the front garden and the dog attacked, Cat didn't stand a chance. I am devestated and she is buried in the front garden her favourite spot. Our other cat Scooby is really missing her aswell.


many years ago now, my cat called Fluffy went out at night like she always did, I always kept the window open for her to come in, but the following morning i heard these horrible screaching noises and went down stairs to see what it was, I then noticed I had closed the window and it was covered in blood, with that my cat came jumping up at the window covered in blood, I looked out the garden and saw her fur all over the place, poor little thing had been chased by a German Sheppard dog in my garden and she was trying to get into the house through the window, which I closed and forgot to open again for her to come in during the night. She was mauled and killed in my front garden and I couldnt get to her in time, even why i got the window open the dog had got her in his mouth. I have always felt really bad about that, because we would of been here now if I had opened the window like I always did. it was awfull, so I know what you are going though when it is a dog who kills your cat. It is awfull, and still today I feel bad for that. I have lovely memories of her and havent forgotten her to this day. You will be the same, you have memories of her and that cant be taken from you. bless you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing to happen to your beloved cat.
Did the neighbours dog jump into your garden or is your garden open plan?
I think dogs should be on a lead especially if the neighbours have cats.

If i had a dog and my neighbours had cats i would make sure that they were on a lead until safe to let them off. Some people have no thought for anybody else but themselves!!

One of our neighbours dogs chased one of my cats while i was gardening. I had my gate open as i was working in the garden and the dog went mad. My poor cat who's a British short hair tried to jump up a fence but having short legs couldn't make it and she ripped some of her claws out. Luckily i was there to help and the vet treated her paws.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

my sympathies go out to you and your poor daughter, how awful for you both, rest in peace at rainbow bridge sweet Cat xxx


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

so sad and i know how you feel.
i vividly remember as a young child when my cat felix was chased by a dog into the road and killed by a car.
he died instantly but the memory will never leave me as i witnessed it.
now as a dog owner i keep my dog(who hates cats)on a lead so he will never cause the heartbreak my family suffered.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  i give my thoughts to your daughter, you and everybody else 

Run free over Rainbow Bridge 'Cat'.............xxxxxxxxx

P.S I had a Tortie Girl when i grew up. Her name was Tabitha. I love them.

xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Must be so heartbreaking for you, and your child

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## tinyterrors07 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and I am really sorry to hear that some of you have been through the same thing. 

My 7 children, my hubby and I really miss her and so does Scooby, we are thinking of getting another one however, but training her to go out the back with Scooby.


----------

